

Show HN: Coinfly - A simple invoice service on Stripe (no monthly fees) - laravelphp
https://coinfly.com

======
benedmunds
Love this! It's nice and simple.

It's also awesome that it's using on demand pricing. Sometimes I go a month or
two without needing to send an invoice so it's great that I don't have to pay
for months I don't use this.

------
stanmancan
I'll be trying this out. I've been testing Ballpark by Metalab recently, but I
really just need the invoice portion of it. I like that you're only charging
$1 per invoice too, I don't send out enough to justify a monthly service.

------
cartalyst
More and more apps built on Laravel 4 already, so good.

